# Enable SLI For ALL MOTHERBOARDS!



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 26, 2009)

Project xDevs said:
			
		

> Before we start, please note that this method already has been checked and proved working on the following systems:
> 
> 
> Intel P965 (ASUS P5B Deluxe) + 2 x GeForce 6600LE by xDevs.com
> ...




Continue Reading At Source: *xdevs.com/e107_plugins/content/content.php?content.30



SLI For everybody - From Russia With Love


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 26, 2009)

wow...........


----------



## topgear (Sep 27, 2009)

WoW! Great ! It's really jaw dropping


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Sep 27, 2009)

board with 2 or more pci-e slots? then why wouldnt anyone get a sli/crossfire chipset


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2009)

Here got forum thread dedicated to this from xtremesystems 
*www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=231383


----------

